# New to Forum-Introduction



## dia (Nov 26, 2011)

By way of introduction, my name is Diana and I currently live in Seattle WA, U.S.A
I am interested in contacting people in the areas of Rota, Santa Maria, Sanlucar, Jerez. I have questions about cost of housing, general cost of living and health care. I would very much like to make the move and am most concerned about the cost of living. Thank you to those of you who read this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dia said:


> By way of introduction, my name is Diana and I currently live in Seattle WA, U.S.A
> I am interested in contacting people in the areas of Rota, Santa Maria, Sanlucar, Jerez. I have questions about cost of housing, general cost of living and health care. I would very much like to make the move and am most concerned about the cost of living. Thank you to those of you who read this.


:welcome:

I can't specifically help with those areas, but if you have a look at the 'useful links' sticky at the top you'll find links to a 'cost of living' thread & several online rental websites which should give you an idea of the cost of housing


Are you a US citizen? If so, which visa are you applying for? 

the answer to that question will help us answer the question of healthcare


----------

